# December POTM poll



## Corry (Jan 3, 2006)

Here is the poll for December POTM.  I planned on having it up yesterday, but my internet had other ideas!   The poll will be up for one week.

1:Untitled By Fighttheheathens







2: Bubba, by Kalee






3: The Myth, by Digital Matt....






4: Bald Eagle by Raymond J Barlow






5: By Mathijs





6: a reflection by Kalee





7: Evolution by thebeginning 






8: "Black Sheep" - Woodsac






9: 'I was going b&w..." - JonMikal






10: Seasons Grievings by Chiller







11: 'in and out' by woodsac






12: Self portrait, by _sleepy fire town_






13: By john3eblover






14: Gothic City by Terri







15: by uberben in his snow day = photo day series






16: Thebeginning

'can we unlock time?'






[/FONT]

17: Downy Woodpecker by Airic






18: My pic by Taralyn Romero. 






19: Untitled by Woodsac






20: London Eye, UK by Silverpenguin






21: Untitled By Mohit






22: Untitled, By emayd






23: Untitled 2, by emayd






by emayd

24: Title: black and white


----------



## doenoe (Jan 3, 2006)

tough choice....all of them are good.


----------



## JTHphoto (Jan 3, 2006)

yeah, that was a tough choice, all of them seem worthy to win, congrats to all those who were nominated, beautiful work!


----------



## JohnMF (Jan 3, 2006)

same problem here, too many good ones to chose from


----------



## JonK (Jan 4, 2006)

So many excellent pics to choose from. Very hard to decide. congrats to all.


----------



## Corry (Jan 9, 2006)

This months winner is.......





The Myth, by Digital Matt....


----------



## JTHphoto (Jan 10, 2006)

well deserved, that's a beautiful shot!


----------



## JonK (Jan 11, 2006)

well done matt. congrats.


----------

